# New Kind of Tropheus, Bemba SUNSET



## EnesMahmud (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello,

I had a very interesting situation with my Tropheus Bemba. Some of you might know them from my first topic. One of my female bemba fries white babies. At first i thought it is nothing, and i thought the yellow one will turn to black when it grows. But it didn't.. It became yellow. And by the time, the female bemba which is giving me that yellow baby, continued to fry these fish. In 2 years their number reached to 18. The number is very low. Because the mother giving me these gifts only 2 or 3 every time. The other puppies came out normal bemba. After two years i decided to have a big research about them.(I know this is late. ) And i figured out they have a mutation. There are three mutations which can cause this situation. Their names Xanthism Amelanism and Hypomelanism. I couldn't be sure about which one explains what is going on but Xanthism is more logical to me..

After all, i suppose that they are new kind of tropheus just like the albino ones. And i want to start a new line. I putted the yellows and the normal bembas(which are carries for the yellow gene.) to my 150 gal. tank. Now i have 18 yellow, 20 normal carrier bemba and their mother and father in that aquarium. Btw, i got my first fries from yellows. The number is cool, 13. 
And i named the yellows SUNSET Bemba !
I dont want you get bored with what i wrote so i don't want make it longer. 
And i know my english is not super.

Here it is, new kind of Tropheus: Tropheus Bemba Sunset.
































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaYKZTfI ... 0GEhbZR0kg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHQLTTzP ... 0GEhbZR0kg


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Very cool! It would be worth your time to find out more information on successful line breeding.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Bemba were cool.


Not line breeding, selection for a single mutation.

As in Kiriza


Sadly lose a lot of vigour and colour this way.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

We have seen it before with "Red Phoenix"/"Red Bishop."


Dunno why folk bother when there is Ndole.

already.

Just do not compare with wild types.


----------



## EnesMahmud (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks.

Yes, i wish i had not such a thing. But it happened. And it wasn't on purpose. There was nothing i can do about it. Maybe protecting the purity of bemba would be better, but I would have to kill the fish to ensure that... Of course i didn't do it, and i won't. The thing is they come to me by luck and i have to make sure that they are okay and give them what they need.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well 8) . I realy did not expect that reply. Mutations are usualy hard work to maintain and erm no long term money in it iether as cusomers soon learn something better is already on the market.

Sorry if I seemed abrupt/rude. Kind of seen folk advertising the next big seller before. As an interested hobbyist no harm in breeding em. Just beware, dealers grab em and sell em as new descoveries for big money. Not doing you any good or the Tropheus keeping/breeding hobby.

Very nearly happend to me as I crossed moorii and sp red but did not spot it. Fry were great. But did not breed true.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Shameful.

Call them what they are Bulu Point x Bemba hybrids.

It is a disgrace and disservice to the hobby to keep calling them Bemba, and presenting them as some new Kind of Tropheus. Mutant Hybrid, uggg.



> Isn't this your bulu point/Bemba cross that you posted on ace forums?
> 29 July at 06:45 via mobile · Like · 1
> 
> Exxx Mxxxxxd Yes, these are the fish that you mentioned.
> 29 July at 06:45 · Like]


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno if its bad as long as sold as it is. Interestingly my dealer just got some WC Bemba/Pemba in. Not usualy exported as not the usual markings. Orange bar far far towards tail. Was kind of wondering if it was worth trying to breed a wide orange band from crossing em with normal Bemba? Rather like our German friends have done with Ikola?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Dunno if its bad as long as sold as it is. Interestingly my dealer just got some WC Bemba/Pemba in. Not usualy exported as not the usual markings. Orange bar far far towards tail. Was kind of wondering if it was worth trying to breed a wide orange band from crossing em with normal Bemba? Rather like our German friends have done with Ikola?


Nothing wrong, except he keeps calling them Bemba, which they aren't.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

For sure, rereading it and other posts. Yep seems a mutaton in one type got bred into another. Kind of must sell em as man made hybrids. Some guys like em but its only honest to give those that do not know and maybe misslead a bit of info on what they realy are EnesMahmud ?
Mention both wild types in the name :thumb:


----------



## EnesMahmud (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, you didn't seem rude. No problem with that.  People think that i'll sell these fish for high prices, but i didn't and i won't. This was not an advertisement. I just wanted to share with you what i have been through. I haven't sold any of them. Making money with them, is not the thing what i mean to. And also i gave some of them as a present to my friends, i will continue with that. I didn't want to mention all of these. But it seems like people blame me because of these fish and i had to mention all of these. (Definetely i don't blame any of you, this thing happens generally.)

About naming them, there are people who still think about the male is a bemba, but a "dirty bemba" (You can look to this link about the male http://trophs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25170&page=3) Also at first, i thought same. And now i dont know what to say about them. Cause of i didn't know about the situation, i used bemba. But really i don't get it. Why the people stick about bemba&bulu point thing? If there was not a mutation they wouldn't be yellow. I mean they didn't born yellow just because of they are hybrids. If we will be sure about bulu point, i can name them bulu point & bemba fry. No problem with that, anyhow i m not planning to make money by selling them  I know, hybridization is unacceptable. Also, i agree. But things are different about this situation. They are not even from different species of Tropheus. They are same species, sp.black. Only difference is their varieties. Also most of the hybrid creatures are barren. But these fish can breed. So i dunno we can call it hybridization or not. And please make me clear if i am wrong...

By the way, if these yellows came out, mom and father needs to have this recessive gene both. And i know it is more logical if they are both bembas and also it is more possible than bemba & bulu. Because as you can see, if they are brother and sisters, this can help to occur a recessive gene. If male is a bulu point, they can't be brother and sisters and so both of them parents need to have this mutation. Sorry but it doesn't come logical to me.

Oh, i thought about if they are hybrids it can help to occur a mutation or not. But people told me that i can't have these mutant fries just because of they are hybrids. Meaning, they need to have that recessive gene still. So i left that idea.

I really thanks for all comments and i also respect to them. If i seem like rude, i am really sorry. Because i didn't mean to.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No Tropheus hybrids are barren. Pretty much any species can be crossed and further bred.
Bemba and Bulu are curently definded as sp.Black but are not closely related and been put in different lineages in the past.
Species hybrid or not breeding two types together makes the genetics more complicated/more possibilities. Too many for me to guess excactly whats going on with yours.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Side by side species of Tropheus do sometimes cross in the wild. Giving amazing wild results. Eg Tropheus "Red Belly" and Tropheus "Ilangi".

A more interesting field of studdy?


----------

